# Gtr 35 drivers seat



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Anybody got a cheap as chips drivers seat.

Any colour

Any condition

It***8217;s just to move a car in and out of a body shop, will be scrapped afterwards.

Long shot option is to ask if there***8217;s anybody to lend me one? ( I am a forum sponsor so they have all my details so not going to do a runner with it)

Thanks

Pm***8217;s Or calls 07860 299991


----------

